# Can adding Cytomel to Synthroid Cause Hypothyroidism?



## freebooter (Dec 9, 2017)

Group,

Here's my question -- Does anyone think adding 5mcg T3 to 75mcg T4 could cause hypothyroid symptoms?

Here's the background -- I take 75mcg of Synthroid/levothyroxine for hypothyroidism. I started feeling my thyroid symptoms recur about two months ago, and my doctor allowed me to add 5mcg of T3/Cytomel. This worked great for a while -- I felt less cold, had more energy, etc. But about a week or two ago I started feeling my symptoms recur, worse than ever. I am trying to figure out if this is simply a seasonal issue, or if adding the T3 could be causing the hypothyroid symptoms.

I ask this because an endocrinologist previously put me on 50mcg Cytomel *only*, which, within about 6 months, caused terrible hypothyroid symptoms, apparently due to the T3 "suppressing" my thyroid function.

Here are recent labs, which I don't think will be very helpful. Very small changes seem to cause big effects in me.

TSH: 1.160 (0.450-4.500)

T4 Free: 1.23 (0.82-1.77)

T3 Free: 3.3 (2.0-4.4)

Thus, my question, whether adding 5mcg of T3 to 75mcg T4 could cause hypothyroid symptoms, or if it seems more like a straightforward issue of needing more medication?

Thank you.

J.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your goal is to fall somewhere between 1/2-3/4 of the range for both FT-4 and FT-3 when taking synthetic hormone.

Thyroid symptoms overlap for hypo and hyper.

Ferritin and D levels should be optimal for best results


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

freebooter said:


> Group,
> 
> I ask this because an endocrinologist previously put me on 50mcg Cytomel *only*, which, within about 6 months, caused terrible hypothyroid symptoms, apparently due to the T3 "suppressing" my thyroid function.
> 
> ...


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I wonder if it would be wise to get reverse T3 labs ordered in this case. Maybe reverse T3 is high and causing issues. I know it's a controversial lab though and your doctor may not agree to order it.


----------

